# Starting and Running Your Own Martial Arts School Book



## TallAdam85 (Jan 1, 2008)

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&EAN=9780804834285&itm=7

Does any one have this book or have read this book just wondering cause I recently Ordered it.

adam


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought it about two months ago, but I still haven't gotten to read it yet...one of us will have to let everyone know about it when we have read it...


----------

